# Sling TV



## sdmrsky (Oct 2, 2015)

Add Sling TV to suite of "apps" integrated with OnePass.


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

sdmrsky said:


> Add Sling TV to suite of "apps" integrated with OnePass.


This is a major deal for cordcutters


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo provides the platform, it's up to the service to write the app. 

Although even if they had an app it wouldn't be able to record the Sling TV channels. They couldn't even provide the 30 minute buffer. It would essentially be the same features as the Roku app just running on a TiVo box. Not sure if that would provide much of an advantage for cord cutters.

Maybe TiVo could work out some special deal to record Sling TV, but given the history between Dish and TiVo I doubt it.


----------



## davefred99 (Oct 31, 2004)

I don't care much about the politics of how TIVO does business with other companies. 
As an aspiring cord cutter I just want one box that gives me access to the content I most want.
If TIVO is not planning to change its business and move into the next generation of streaming online content to the masses, than its eventually just going to die a slow death.
I don't see the need for a simple DVR all that necessary for a cord cutter
instead I see more of a hybrid solution where OTA and some live streaming services still get recorded but most popular programming will just be streamed on demand.
Why do you think TIVO is changing its marketing strategy ? Because the writing is on the wall. Cable and Satellite as we no it, is no longer going to rule accept that they control the Pipe (internet).


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

davefred99 said:


> I don't care much about the politics of how TIVO does business with other companies.
> 
> As an aspiring cord cutter I just want one box that gives me access to the content I most want.
> 
> ...


Same difference. You are still going to pay for content. Internet tech means they can better cater to different sized needs and better provide content on demand, but you are still going to pay for it. And it will cost more than cord cutters like to think it will.

Also TiVo's install base is why they don't have as many apps. They are only getting 100,000 activations at retail per year. Sort of a catch-22.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

davefred99 said:


> I don't care much about the politics of how TIVO does business with other companies.
> As an aspiring cord cutter I just want one box that gives me access to the content I most want.
> If TIVO is not planning to change its business and move into the next generation of streaming online content to the masses, than its eventually just going to die a slow death.
> I don't see the need for a simple DVR all that necessary for a cord cutter
> ...


I actually agree. There is a thread in the coffee house about a new wholesale service offered by Comcast where they will supply and encode up to 500 channels in a streaming friendly format to any business that wants to offer a Sling TV style service. In that thread I suggested that TiVo could combine that service with their cloud DVR and create a Sling TV competitor that would allow them to survive the death of the traditional DVR. I'm not sure they'll actually do it, but I think they need to do something like this to survive long term.


----------



## JimG19 (Jun 30, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> TiVo provides the platform, it's up to the service to write the app.


I read the above a lot. I know it true, however, perhaps Tivo needs to rethink this and hire someone to help write streaming apps and work with developers to integrate into the Tivo box. Burying their head in the sand saying "it ain't my job", is causing them to continue losing market share.

Jim


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm not sure many services would relinquish development of an app that accesses their servers to a third party like that. I'm pretty sure TiVo does do the portion where the apps are integrated into search and OnePass, but the service is the one that has to write the main app. TiVo made that as easy as possible by converting to an HTML5 platform but they still need the service to dedicate some resources to get it up and running on TiVo.


----------



## rzak (Oct 11, 2015)

Get HBO NOW app. That would get me to buy a new Bolt.


----------



## jlouis2 (Oct 12, 2015)

If somehow, someone can make it possible to put Sling Tv on TiVo AND make it possible to record this would change the game completely. No way could the monopolies of Comcast/TWC and DirecTv could compete. Lack of DVRability of Sling Tv makes it a nonstarter for me. I just don't have the time to be tied to show start times. Hence the TiVo!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah and there is no way that Dish is going to allow a 3rd party DVR to record their stream unless they are forced to do so by the FCC. Maybe if AllVid comes to be then it will apply to all linear TV channels, even those transmitted over the internet.


----------



## merccat (Sep 5, 2015)

rzak said:


> Get HBO NOW app. That would get me to buy a new Bolt.


Second that!... actually, I want HBO GO... yeah it's available through Xfinity's on demand menus but those are HORRIBLE. 1990 called, it want's its on screen menus back.


----------

